# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  درباره سوکت پروگرمینگ در سی شارپ توضیح بدید؟

## hassan_kahrizy

بسمه تعالی
با سلام
می خواستم درباره سوکت پروگرمینگ در سی شارپ بدونم و باهشا برنامه بنویسم
از برنامه نویسان محترم خواهش می کنم کمکم کنید 
با تشکر

----------


## soosan

میشه راجع به سوکت پروگرمینگ توضیح بدید . ممنون میشم چون من هیچ اطلاعی راجع به آن ندارم .

----------


## Farhad.B.S

http://www.c-sharpcorner.com/Network/SocketProgDTRP.asp
http://www.devarticles.com/c/a/C-Sha...in-C-Part-I/1/

----------


## ARA

کتاب برنامه نویسی شبکه در دات نت انتشارات دیباگران کتاب خوبی هستش

----------


## joker

این راهنمای جامع سوکت پروگرامینگ ویندوزی هست

http://www.alt.ir/sec/sockt2.zip

مختص سی شارپ نیس ولی کمکت میکنه :)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Windows* Sockets 2
Application Programming Interface

An Interface for Transparent Network Programming
Under Microsoft WindowsTM

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

بسمه تعالی
با سلام
متاسفانه این لینک جواب نمی دهد 

ممنون می شوم لینک درست آن و یا خودش را برام ارسال کنید
با تشکر




> این راهنمای جامع سوکت پروگرامینگ ویندوزی هست
> 
> http://www.alt.ir/sec/sockt2.zip
> 
> مختص سی شارپ نیس ولی کمکت میکنه :)
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Windows* Sockets 2
> Application Programming Interface
> ...

----------


## pcseven

لینک صحیح اینه (من دانلود کردم) : 
http://www.alt.ir/sec/socket2.zip
اشتباه تایپی بود :D:

----------


## joker

معذرت میخوام ..... یه حرف جا انداخته بودم ... شرمنده :)

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

بسمه تعالی
با سلام
خیلی ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## web_user

سلام دوست عزیز:
من یه سوالی خدمت شما داشتم.
یه نرم افزاری رو با سی شارپ نوشته ام که می خوام روی سرور نصب بشه و بطور همزمان کاربران زیادی باهاش اطلاعات ردوبدل کنند.
ولی مشکل من با نصب روی سرور هست و اینکه ارتباط با کلاینت ها. اگه لطف کنین منو در این مورد راهنمایی کنین ممنون میشم!!

نرم افزار با 2008 visual studio نوشته شده است و با اسکیول سرور ایکسپرس خود ویژوال

web.user@live.ca

----------

